# Pine Log Wildlife Management area in Nort. Georgia



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

RhondaLynn said:


> So we rode back and had a wonderful lunch beside a beautiful babbling brook!!!


 So, you had lunch with my niece? Feel the need to correct the spelling though, it is Brooke. I am curious as to how a 3 year old chatterbox got to Georgia, though. All kidding aside, I am glad you had a geat ride with your hubs. 
I am excited because my DW is on spring break this week, and she is coming to the town I work at during the week, and I am taking a day off so we can ride to gether for the first time in a long time. I will be glad when this job is done, and I am at home full time instead of just weekends.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

hey 6gun, where in Texas are you??? 

I was born and raised in South Texas, Edna, Yoakum to be exact. I moved out here because my hubby's farm couldn't be moved to Texas... I really have been in Georgia more than I was in Texas.. but you know.. you can take the girl out of Texas, but can't take Texas out of the girl!!! My family is still there and I go visit all I can. 

Rhonda


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I am in Huntsvlle at the present (for work) and will be full time in DFW area after my transfer happens in September. I have spent a lot of time hunting ducks and geese in Edna and Ganado.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

good to hear from you 6gun... do you work for the Prisons system??? Is it still in Huntsville??
My daughter-in-law is from the DFW area.. specifically Grapevine. I have only been in the DFW area a couple of times.. I am a true country girl and rarely go to big cities... I hate Houston!! 
Here in Georgia we live in a small community and I work in a small town (school system). When I go shopping (which I hate) I go to Atlanta or Chattanooga. I hate driving in cities!! IF I lived in a town, in a neighborhood with next door neighbors..... I think I would DIE!! I love living out in the middle of nowhere and our small community is getting to the point we actually need a red light. 

Good talking to you. Next time you are going thru Edna, yell out the window "hello from Rhonda"

Rhonda


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I came to Huntsville in 1987, to go to SHSU, I just never left. I worked for the prison for 10 years. Then I got married, had kids, got divorced. With kids here I never left, although I always wanted to. Then 4 years ago I met the woman who turned out to be the love of my life. Only problem is she lives in the Dallas area, and we made our life together. I work here during the week as a dialysis nurse, and I run up I-45 on the weekends to be with my hunny and step daughter. My son graduates in June, so I am transferring to a clinic in the dfw area in September.
I think that covers all the bases in my little soap opera, when you come to visit your daughter call us, we will have a bbq. Oddly enough I was born in Americus, Ga. While my folks were visiting my grandparents, and I lived there for 4 years between 8 and 12 with my grandparents, and it was my granddad who taught me about horses.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Rhonda, you asked about trails with cabins in nw Florida . I couldn't find any with cabins, but remembered Kitty's Crossroads up in Cottondale. It is right off of 231 just below the Al. Stateline. Here is the link to their site. They have RV's they rent while you stay there and ride the trails. Supposedly there is access to 500 acres to ride on, but I haven't been up there to ride yet.


Kitty's Crossroads - Home


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I live about 60 miles north of Americus.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

This past weekend hubby and I went BACK to Pine Log WMA to explore a little more. We didn't leave the house till late (about 10:00). We parked again at the Ranger Station, unloaded and saddled up.

The loggers were not working today so there was no near rodeo or anything, the girls (Maci & Maggie) just looked at all the equipment. We walked up to several of the big machines and let them look and smell of them. 

When we got to the fork in the road about 2 miles in we chose the right hand fork, going up that old gravel/dirt road for approximately 5-6 miles. We saw several places on the creek that were beautiful. Many had "camp sites" that had been used. One actually had hay spread around so whoever camped there had a horse. The road stayed fairly close to the creek most of the way. When it looked like the road was going away from the creek we turned around and went on one of the other roads that split off. The roads had a couple of places that had big gravel but most of it was gravel that had almost disappeared into the mud/dirt.
We had a very good ride just exploring a new area. Went down several dead end trails.
We headed back toward the truck when we decided to stop for lunch (very late lunch) and discovered a civil war era Iron Furnace. I looked it up online and there are several in the south. We ate lunch beside the creek that the furnace is on and enjoyed looking it over. If you want to look the furnace up google Stamp Creek Iron Furnace. 
I am going to attempt to follow directions and post some photos of Pine Loge WMA and the Iron Furnace.

Rhonda


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> Rhonda, you asked about trails with cabins in nw Florida . I couldn't find any with cabins, but remembered Kitty's Crossroads up in Cottondale. It is right off of 231 just below the Al. Stateline. Here is the link to their site. They have RV's they rent while you stay there and ride the trails. Supposedly there is access to 500 acres to ride on, but I haven't been up there to ride yet.
> 
> 
> Kitty's Crossroads - Home


Looked at the website, this looks like good fun! If they allow dogs I may bring the crew, I've been looking for a place to go for some R&R with my horse.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I am pretty sure they do. You can call and verify to make sure. Like it says they rent rvs to stay in that are utd instead of old run down units. That Boss RV looks like it would be for a spectator rather than someone actually riding and getting dirty.lol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> I am pretty sure they do. You can call and verify to make sure. Like it says they rent rvs to stay in that are utd instead of old run down units. That Boss RV looks like it would be for a spectator rather than someone actually riding and getting dirty.lol


I think this might make a good place to bring the whole crew, and maybe we could make a day trip to a beach for the girls. Ideal family vacation...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I know there is part of the beach West of me that allows horses on there. I'll do some research and see exactly where. I have been wanting to go to Kitty's Corner every since I found it, but something always coming up to keep me from going. Seems I always had that problem before. So far it seems that is not being the case this year. I am finding time to ride regularly while still keeping other priorities filled. If you to either or then let me know and I would love to bring my family and meet up for a meal. I could ride, but daughter and wife aren't up for riding yet.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> I know there is part of the beach West of me that allows horses on there. I'll do some research and see exactly where. I have been wanting to go to Kitty's Corner every since I found it, but something always coming up to keep me from going. Seems I always had that problem before. So far it seems that is not being the case this year. I am finding time to ride regularly while still keeping other priorities filled. If you to either or then let me know and I would love to bring my family and meet up for a meal. I could ride, but daughter and wife aren't up for riding yet.


I am liking this idea more n more...thanks for all the info. When do you think would be a good time of year to visit?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

QOS I am planning a beach ride at Crystal Beach, in early June. You down? Whoops sorry this is sposed to be in the 2014 miles thread....sorry I am an idjit!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> Rhonda, you asked about trails with cabins in nw Florida . I couldn't find any with cabins, but remembered Kitty's Crossroads up in Cottondale. It is right off of 231 just below the Al. Stateline. Here is the link to their site. They have RV's they rent while you stay there and ride the trails. Supposedly there is access to 500 acres to ride on, but I haven't been up there to ride yet.
> 
> 
> Kitty's Crossroads - Home


It seems like everyone is quiting at work, if I want to make this trip to KC, I will have to do it this month. We are losing the 3rd nurse in our rotation, so there will be no time off until her replacement is up to speed. 

Anyway, I have to figure out how to get everyone down there, as I only have a 2 hores. Plus get cogins done in time...I always forget about getting those darn things in January!! The rush is on...


----------

